# Piedmont Muskie



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

saturday pulled in to the usual spots. water temp was 6 degrees warmer this week. and the crappie action had slowed some. kept a 13" and a 11". saugeye action picked up. 7 keepers including 18" and one that a very large muskie had clamped its jaws on! he stayed on the surface holding onto my saugeye long enough for my son to bring the net over. he simply let go and disappeared. smallies all over the lake. son had a huge lm on. a giant lm or muskie hit my crank on 1st cast and jumped up and spit her out. what a week end.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL...it don't get much better than that, eh?


----------



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

the wind on sunday afternoon shut us down awhile. looking back im surprised the action was that great. with the hot hot sun on us is it time to break out the crawler harnesses


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

my dad was drifting a crawler harness for eyes on saturday. To his dismay, all of his crawlers were frozen. He managed to catch a white bass and decided to fillet it on the boat and used a strip of it on a harness. He drifted it for a few minutes and WHAM! He thought he had a huge saugeye on and he ended up with a 30 inch musky


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Coming to Peidmont for a short vacation. Got any patterns or spots? Fish for Muskie/Bass/Saugeye. Trade you for some Lake Erie info. Walleye's are hitting lots of 19"+ [email protected]. Put something in E-Mail about fishing so I know it's not junk mail. Thanks


----------

